# Horse & Rider Wellness Event - Sun 13 July - Bisley, Surrey



## amberleystar (23 June 2014)

Horse & Rider Wellness Event - Sun 13 July - 9.30am  5pm

Miles Green Farm
Queens Road
Bisley
Surrey
GU24 9AR

Tickets only £5.00 in advance. £10.00 on the door. Children 16 and under free!
Free parking, bring a chair and a picnic!

To purchase tickets - www.amberleyaromatics.ticketsource.co.uk

For more info - www.facebook.com/horseriderwellness

Holistic event for both horse and rider with a full days programme packed with demos, talks and lectures from a variety of practitioners & professionals.  Trade stands, therapy zone and refreshments available on the day.

Wendy Price - The Healing Power Horses 
Jenni Winter - Rider Confidence 
Jayne Liebscher & Bee May - British Assoc of Equine Dental Technicians
Emma Burston - Equine Podiatry
Ellen Conrad - Equine Coaching 
Hannah Griffiths - Holistic Remedial Saddle Fitter
Stacey Bevan - Crystal Healing
Julia Lee - Equine Reiki
Kevin Lamerton - Hynotherapy
Bryony Sinfield - Equine & Canine Massage
Sue Gardener - Health Checks for Your Horse
Sally Ede - Horse & Rider Coach
Sarah Gulland - Meditation and Mindfulness Based Equine Interactions
Alexandra Wesker - Equine Nutritionist
Heather Richardson - The Equine Touch, Aromatherapy & Photonic Red Light Healing
Alexandra Rayner - Forever Living Products
Gemma Mitchell - Equine & Canine Massage
Alessia Lucia Mestrone - Equine Photographer 
Amanda Keeling & Suzanne Cambray - Human Nutrition & Arbonne International Health & Beauty Products
Dr Davinder Bains - Homeopathy & CranioSacral Therapy 
Pippa Winkworth - Animal Osteopathy & Natural Dressage

Holistic Horse & Rider Make-Over
Heather Richardson: demo of assessing the horse and a basic Equine Touch session. 
Hannah Griffiths: demo of assessment of saddle fit.
Sally Ede: demo of assessment of rider position and biomechanics.


----------

